# Engineering Manager(133211) positive skill assessment from AIM



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

hello everyone
i just received from skills assessment result from AIM for skill assessment of Engineering Manager (133211).
Process started in august when i started preparing documents for this.
I read the application form for may be 100 time if not more. 
collected all the documents required. i.e my BSC, my professional courses for last abt 12 years, and salary slips for last 100months.
Prepared organisation charts and had them verified (work in Govt so i am well aware of organisational hierarchy)
had contact with AIM on regular basis. whenever i felt i need some clarification i simply asked them. there were amazing. almost always replying with in 24 hrs. and once they replied in 10minutes. 
these are few of the questions i asked them. more experienced members may find them funny but i asked them anyway
Thank you for your enquiry to AIM's Management Skills Assessment Unit.

1. I have been working in the same organization for almost 12 years now. Do I need to include all the salary slips for 12 years or the last 2-3 years pay slips are sufficient?



AIM. Only one or two pay slips are required, although not mandatory.



2. I have worked at a supervisory level where subordinates working under me had some line supervisors who in turn were responsible for workers in their section. I have prepared organization charts and duties for myself and my subordinates and their subordinates. In total this is about 50 pages document. My question is that do I have to ask my supervisor to sign all 50 pages or I can include a cover letter along with organization chart and duties as appendix and have the cover letter signed and stamped.



AIM. A cover letter signed and stamped will be acceptable.



My question is how to present the details of my team as in organization chart I work under a director and no one is under me.
AIM. The organisational chart must show both upward and downward reporting relationships showing your own position, the CEO/MD, all other positions reporting to the CEO/Md, all position reporting to you and all position reporting to your direct subordinates. 

Does AIM comments on the equivalence of my degree compared to Australian Degree or I need to have a separate assessment for that.
AIM. AIM will assess your Degree as part of the assessment process.

As I work in a military setup which is not widely known should I include a small statement as introduction to nature of my job or I just need to provide the document mentioned in the application form and fill the application form only.

AIM. Please provide documentation as per “supporting documentation” on page 8 of the application form, if you think it is appropriate you can provide a short statement.

Moreover I have a brother in Law in Australia and he is willing to pay all the charges through his credit card. How it can be done
AIM. Please use the credit card authorisation form (attached.) and is on last page of application form


I dispatched my application from pakistan on 5th october and it was received by AIM on 11th October. they sent me a payment receipt ackowledgement on October 16 and then a long silence. I mail them on 7th November that as they have not asked for any documents etc do they need anything to make an informed decesion. They said they will get in touch early next week( a one liner) and today i received my skill assessment letter. 
it has been a pleasent experience. prepared all my documents very very very carefully and dispacthed them. no questions asked. received my skill assessment.
Why AIM and why not Eng Australia
1 AIM is faster. 4 weeks Vs 12 weeks
2 AIM is cheaper 530 AUD Vs 730 of Eng Aus i think.
3 AIM does not ask for IELTS

if any one needs a generic guidence i will happy to answer. 
best of luck every one.


----------



## Shank_Lucifer (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing your experience. Even i am an aspiring engineer manager. I have some doubts you can help me out with..

AIM asks for at least 3 years of experience. What if you have a masters of engineering management degree from australia(its mentioned on the site that the number of work experience expected is lesser if you have business related degree but how many years IS NOT MENTIONED) ?
How many years of work experience do they normally expect for positive skills assessment ?

Has the experience got to be really MANAGERIAL? I mean like when i will be graduating no one would give me
1) A job
2) A job where i will act as a high level manager where i have report to ceo and 3 subordinates and all.


WHatd do you think , s it even worth pursuing Masters in engineering management if you goal is to get a PR ?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

well the criteria of 3 managers working under you is the base line and you should be in this position for atleast three years.
they say that number of years can be decreased if you have a management degree and that is usually an MBA. so you shoulld be an engineer and also an MBA if you want to considered for engineering manager.
they expicitly mentions in their cfritera for manager that recent graduates will not be considered for this experiece.
More over, they ask for 3 years of management experience and atleast 10 years of career history. so once again if you have just a couple of years of experience and even have more than three managers working under you they will not accept you as engineering manager.
in my case i had a working history of 12 years and out of this they assessed 6.5 as management experience in a senior position. 
if you have an engineering degree why not simly try engineering australia as a professional engineer?


----------



## Shank_Lucifer (Nov 12, 2013)

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well the criteria of 3 managers working under you is the base line and you should be in this position for atleast three years.
> they say that number of years can be decreased if you have a management degree and that is usually an MBA. so you shoulld be an engineer and also an MBA if you want to considered for engineering manager.
> they expicitly mentions in their cfritera for manager that recent graduates will not be considered for this experiece.
> More over, they ask for 3 years of management experience and atleast 10 years of career history. so once again if you have just a couple of years of experience and even have more than three managers working under you they will not accept you as engineering manager.
> ...





Sir, but the thing is even engineer's australia takes Engineering Managers as a different category altogether with the the same criteria "3 YEARS OF MANAGERIAL EXPERIENCE" which would be really difficult to get at such an early stage of career.
I am an Electronics and Communicaton engineer , a recent graduate and i was going to pursue my ms in engineering management but it all seems very difficult now because i wont get a managerial job after postgraduation. Hence no PR 
I probably should do something in my field right ?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

i think you can try as a professional engineer that may be electrical, electronics or communication engineer for PR. u might get state sponsorship for that also. and if you want to go there for MS then it will be a student visa. my brother in studing in Edith Cohen Perth and doin MS in electrical power systems. he is on student visa. and well if you are a fresh graduate why dont you apply for a 457 visa job. you can easily get a emplolyer sponsorship if you are willing to work in remote areas.


----------



## Shank_Lucifer (Nov 12, 2013)

Sir, i will be doing that. i am right now going for 573 and later i will be going for 485 .
The doubt i have is after my 485 expires i.e. after 4 years i might have t turn back.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

what is 573 and 485 visas?


----------



## Shank_Lucifer (Nov 12, 2013)

573 = study visa(2 years masters by coursework in my case)
485 = 2 more years as post study work , this can be done if you complete australian qualifiction with a CRICOSE registration and that course should be 2 years of duration.


----------



## anbawi (Nov 28, 2013)

*Do I suitable for Engineering Manager or Engineer*

Hi,

I was graduated as a telecommunications Engineer in 2007 and I start working as an "Engineer"(Job title) and did basically management job but need technical knowledge. Later in 2011 i was promoted as manager and no one is reporting to me and I am in the 4th layer in org chart. 

What will be the suitable skill assessment
1. Assess as an Engineer OR
2. Assess as an Engineering Manager.

My job duties include.
1. Relationship with suppliers
2. coordinate with technical dept and suppliers 
3. address operational issues.
4. Analyse data and take necessary actions to improve.
5. Follow up for in & out payments (related to our dept)


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

anbawi..
well i think you should try for engineer. one of the veryy specific and probably most important criteria for showing your skills as a manager is managerial experience for over three years and also organisation chart showing u managing three or more managers who in turn are resposible for 3 or more supervisors or skilled persons. i u can show that then may be. plus they ask for a minimum of 10 years career history with a focus on last 5 years. so i think u should try for engineer as that will be easy and u will get points for experience also.


----------



## anbawi (Nov 28, 2013)

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> anbawi..
> well i think you should try for engineer. one of the veryy specific and probably most important criteria for showing your skills as a manager is managerial experience for over three years and also organisation chart showing u managing three or more managers who in turn are resposible for 3 or more supervisors or skilled persons. i u can show that then may be. plus they ask for a minimum of 10 years career history with a focus on last 5 years. so i think u should try for engineer as that will be easy and u will get points for experience also.



Thanks sarfraz,

Since I don't have technical experience, is it possible to pass the assessment from Engineers Australia.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

@anbawiwell down load the skill assessment hand book from eng australia site and read it atleast 2-3 times. hope u will find ur answer. i think most important thing is to choose ur occupation wisely . ur qualification may be relevant for a number of occupations but ur experience will correspond to a few. so read discription for all the professions u can and look for the closest match.


----------



## Manita25 (Dec 26, 2013)

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello everyone
> i just received from skills assessment result from AIM for skill assessment of Engineering Manager (133211).
> Process started in august when i started preparing documents for this.
> I read the application form for may be 100 time if not more.
> ...



First of all thanks for sharing your experience with the rest of us. Your post is indeed very informative as regards to the general questions on getting assessed as an Engineering Manager. 

Well, I have a little query which I would request you to answer. As per my knowledge, there's no particular managerial educational qualification requirement for getting assessed as an Engineering Manager (Bachelors or Masters in any Engineering Discipline is admissible). You mentioned in your post that you got a positive assessment based on bachelors qualification. Could you please tell which bachelors qualification do you have??? Similarly you got your skills assessment for 6.5 years where as you provided them with a work history of 12 years. I want to know how you presented your case? I mean did you specifically mention only 6.5 years as Engineering Manager and the rest working as hard core Engineer or you presented the whole 12 years as Engineering Manager ???

Thanks and looking forward to your reply...


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

sorry guys have been away for a while.
i have a BSc in Aerospace Engineering. i sent them my grade sheet and degree foto copy. they declared it equivalent to australian bachelors.
For work experience i presented my whole career history starting from Nov 2001 onward. i mentioned my designation, organisation chart, where i was placed in my organisation, what duties i was performing and who all were working against me and what were their duties and responsibilities. My career history displayed a steady career progression with increasing responsibility and more complex duties. AIM decided that out of 12 years 6.5 years ( 02 designations of 3 years and 3.5 years) matched the criteria that was defined for engineering manager. u need to have at least 3 years matching to their criteria. 
AIM asked for atleast 10 years and preferably whole career history and then they compare ur career history with their standered and if you meet that for atleast 3 years they give you a positive skill assessment.
hope i have answered your questions.


----------



## shasan81 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello, 

Sir, I have been working in a hotel since 2005. I was appointed as a Manager - Training and development in HR and was promoted as a director HR in 2008. My question is that since i have been working in the same hotel, do i need to give previous organizational chart when i was a manager???? Also total employees number working in the hotel is around 75, with 3managers directly reporting to me, and they have their assistants. Do you thing that i'll get positive assessment from AIM??? Your early reply will bee much appreciated... 

Thanks.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> sorry guys have been away for a while.
> i have a BSc in Aerospace Engineering. i sent them my grade sheet and degree foto copy. they declared it equivalent to australian bachelors.
> For work experience i presented my whole career history starting from Nov 2001 onward. i mentioned my designation, organisation chart, where i was placed in my organisation, what duties i was performing and who all were working against me and what were their duties and responsibilities. My career history displayed a steady career progression with increasing responsibility and more complex duties. AIM decided that out of 12 years 6.5 years ( 02 designations of 3 years and 3.5 years) matched the criteria that was defined for engineering manager. u need to have at least 3 years matching to their criteria.
> AIM asked for atleast 10 years and preferably whole career history and then they compare ur career history with their standered and if you meet that for atleast 3 years they give you a positive skill assessment.
> hope i have answered your questions.


Guys, according to me AIM is the tough nut to crack and if you get a positive assessment from them then you have won half of the battle...:fencing:

In my case, I have an experience of over 20 years but AIM had asked for details of last 10 years only, they came back in precisely 4 weeks time stating that my profile meets their criteria and 8 years were accepted as the manager.. which gave me 15 points and helped me in achieving my score.. which was challenging because of my age..


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Guys, according to me AIM is the tough nut to crack and if you get a positive assessment from them then you have won half of the battle...:fencing:
> 
> In my case, I have an experience of over 20 years but AIM had asked for details of last 10 years only, they came back in precisely 4 weeks time stating that my profile meets their criteria and 8 years were accepted as the manager.. which gave me 15 points and helped me in achieving my score.. which was challenging because of my age..


Hi Sarfaraz

I was going through my AIM assessment report and found something and thought of sharing with you to understand it better. I have over 20 years of experience and for over last 10 years I have been working at HOD or VP level. While assessing my profile AIM had asked for only last 10 years of work experience documents, hierarchy charts, roles and responsibilities etc..

My positive report states the following:-

"Quote"
The managerial experience which the applicant has submitted is as follows: 
• From April 2013 to presently employed, Vice President Sales & Marketing Company-A
• From October 2011 to March 2013, Senior Vice President Company B
• From June 2006 to August 2011, Vice President Sales & Marketing Company C
From January 2004 to May 2006, Head - Sales and Marketing Company D

The applicant’s managerial experience as: 
Vice President Sales and Marketing, Company A 2013/Current; Senior Vice President Sales and Marketing, Company B 2011/2013; Vice President Sales and Marketing, Company C 2006/2011 and Head Sales and Marketing, Company D, India, 2004/2006, *shows that they have a record of proven achievement over a period of three years or more in a senior management position such as chief executive, general manager or senior functional manager.*
"Unquote"

I have claimed points for 8 years out of 10, I was curious to know and understand that I hope I haven't committed any mistake in understanding the report.... May I please request you to kindly review and let me know your thoughts..


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Sarfaraz
> 
> I was going through my AIM assessment report and found something and thought of sharing with you to understand it better. I have over 20 years of experience and for over last 10 years I have been working at HOD or VP level. While assessing my profile AIM had asked for only last 10 years of work experience documents, hierarchy charts, roles and responsibilities etc..
> 
> ...


Hi Shel

Please let me know your expert comments please.

Chiku


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

I am with the same situation with same background. Can you please share the documents?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

well i think that CO award points for working in an occupation or a closely related professions as per their rules. so i think even if you claim that eight year experience your CO will ask you that you want to amend your claim and then process your application.


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

I am with the same background and same situation....


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

well i think if you post your question here i will try my best to answer them for the benefit of everybody. which is why we all are here in the first place


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

Have you submitted all responsibilities from snk to JCO?
Like in a section...10 persons...have you given all there duties and responsibilities?
I have got 13 years of service...but from 2006-2010 i have studied engineering..so how much year they will count as managerial experience?
from 2010 to till today, I am doing engineering project both in international and national level. again I am also company commander of an engineer company.
So , should i give the org of both the project and the company?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

I submitted the duties of those who are in charge of some body. criteria say 
" supervise 3 or more people who in turn supervise 3 or more supervisors/worker"
so i gave responsibilities till JCOs mostly.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

u need to give "organisation chart" there are no organisation charts of projects. it is of organisations.


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> I submitted the duties of those who are in charge of some body. criteria say
> " supervise 3 or more people who in turn supervise 3 or more supervisors/worker"
> so i gave responsibilities till JCOs mostly.


tx...
I have got 13 years of service...but from 2006-2010 i have studied engineering..so how much year they will count as managerial experience?


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> u need to give "organisation chart" there are no organisation charts of projects. it is of organisations.


yes the project is having org chart..

like proj dir, proj manager, proj jco ans supervisory team...should i give this chart?


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

dude please read their guidelines. apply it to every thing you have done in your career and you will come to know. it is not so simple. that criteria will applied separately to your career episodes. so you can do it your self also.


----------



## Lighthousebeta (Jul 4, 2014)

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> dude please read their guidelines. apply it to every thing you have done in your career and you will come to know. it is not so simple. that criteria will applied separately to your career episodes. so you can do it your self also.


as it is not soo simple..thats why I am asking..if it would be very easy..i could have done by my self...
however, tx for your suggestions...


----------



## sexy&thebeast (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello everyone,
Hello Sarfraz and thanks for your contribution to this thread. I have found all info you have shared are very useful even Im not in the same occupation with you.

Im having assessment with AIM soon, and there is one company i worked for few years ago already closing down so I dont know how to prove that I used to work with that company at xxx position for xxx year. I emailed AIM to ask the case and they replied that : they couldnt give any advise could lead to a positive assessment result. Okay, fair enough, no complaint, better get some actions lol. So Im joining to this forum.

So guys, in this case, what should I do ? As AIM asks for organization chart with signed and sealed etc. I can get the signature from old boss but cant get sealed as it was returned to the government when they closed their company. I have no labour contract either. I worked for that company only 1 year.
I believe there are many people in my case, where they cant get sealed when the old companies are no longer there.

Would love to hear you guys thought and ideas. Thanks for reading my post!


----------



## sskhann (Dec 9, 2014)

*Engineering Manager with 7 Years Experience*

Hi Guys,

I am a Mechatronics Engineer, having completed my engineering degree from New Zealand. My degree is recognized as accredited under the Washington Accord Pathway.

Its bin 7 years since I graduated and started working as a Professional Engineer. 

I am looking to have a positive skills assessment as an Engineering Manager from AIM's as its much easier/quicker than Engineers Australia and I don't have to write up CDR's etc. Also, as Mechatronics engineers falls under ANZSCO 233999 in CSOL, which required State Sponsorship. 

My 7 years career comprises of the following:

3 years as an Professional Engineer + 4 years of in depth high level managerial position working with over 6-8 Project Managers under me. 

My query is: is the minimum 10 Year Career Progression requirement a COMPULSORY CRITERIA or my 7 years experience with 4 years of high level managerial position something I can apply with in hope of getting a positive assessment ?

A relevant reply will be highly appreciated.

Thanks guys.

A


----------



## MMS (Nov 1, 2014)

sskhann said:


> Hi Guys, I am a Mechatronics Engineer, having completed my engineering degree from New Zealand. My degree is recognized as accredited under the Washington Accord Pathway. Its bin 7 years since I graduated and started working as a Professional Engineer. I am looking to have a positive skills assessment as an Engineering Manager from AIM's as its much easier/quicker than Engineers Australia and I don't have to write up CDR's etc. Also, as Mechatronics engineers falls under ANZSCO 233999 in CSOL, which required State Sponsorship. My 7 years career comprises of the following: 3 years as an Professional Engineer + 4 years of in depth high level managerial position working with over 6-8 Project Managers under me. My query is: is the minimum 10 Year Career Progression requirement a COMPULSORY CRITERIA or my 7 years experience with 4 years of high level managerial position something I can apply with in hope of getting a positive assessment ? A relevant reply will be highly appreciated. Thanks guys. A


U need to be at a higher managerial position for a minimum of three years. To be assessed positive by AIM.
Make sure u provide all the documents asked by them like flow charts of all the companies u have worked in showing upward and downward positions 
Your JD's and ure sub ordinate JD's etc 
Make sure u have atleast three mangers/supervisors under u who have a decision making authority plus different JDs then ures
If all above is fine so should u be.


----------



## sskhann (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi MMS,

Thanks for your reply.

But do I need to have that 10 year work history post qualification ? or if my 7 year career after graduating is relevant with 4 years at a high managerial position - could work?

Its bin 7 years since I graduated not 10 - is 10 years mandatory?

Thanks


----------



## MMS (Nov 1, 2014)

sskhann said:


> Hi MMS, Thanks for your reply. But do I need to have that 10 year work history post qualification ? or if my 7 year career after graduating is relevant with 4 years at a high managerial position - could work? Its bin 7 years since I graduated not 10 - is 10 years mandatory? Thanks


7 years are more then enough provided last three years or more are served as a senior manager.


----------



## JimitP (Nov 15, 2014)

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello everyone
> i just received from skills assessment result from AIM for skill assessment of Engineering Manager (133211).
> Process started in august when i started preparing documents for this.
> I read the application form for may be 100 time if not more.
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your valuable feedback. I need your help to understand the assessment for engineering manager. Currently, I'm working as Sr. Project Engineer and my job is mainly into coordination within engineering department and with Procurement & Construction. Total experience 10.5 years, 5 years as Sr. Project Engineer/ Project Engineer and 5.5 years as professional engineer. I have some engineers/consultant working reporting to me and my job profile is closely matching with engineering manager category. I had visited immigration consultant but they didn't recommend me for EM.

Please advise if this is suitable for Engineering Manager Category.


----------



## Mohamed Nas (Mar 18, 2015)

hi, 

i have a question. i am planning to do skill assessment for an engineering manager occupation for migration purpose. I have an Australian accredited engineering qualification with six years of work experience as a technical manager. Still I am not about what is the procedure to apply for engineering manager skill assessment at Engineers Australia. Do i have to submit a CDR or what information i must provide other than CV,organizational charts etc?
please answer.


----------



## hsbioeng (Mar 26, 2015)

*hassan*

Hello Sarfraz
I have in total 12 years experience and would apply for Engineering manager like what you did
pls advise if I have to go through AIm or engineering since I have no direct contact with CEO only with GM
moreover, if possible, Pls send me your application and relevant documents which I will take as model only on ([email protected]) 
thanks for your support


----------



## s.m (Jun 18, 2015)

*Which category should I apply for Australian PR*

Hi, 
I am from India and planning to apply for an Australian PR but facing some dilemma in choosing under what profile should I be applying (ICT business Analyst / Engineering Manager / Other?) . Also there are other concerns, as detailed below.

I did a Bachelor of Engineering (Chemical) in 2003 and a Master of Business Administration (Marketing) in 2007. Both are from globally renowned institutes.

In the interim years (2003 - 2005) I worked in a pure engineer profile . During (2007-2015) , I have worked in a variety of non-engineering profiles in banking, advertising , power sector and consulting (Government advisory in non-engineering sector). In all this is my 6th organization since 2007. 


During 2010-12 ( about 15 months) and during 2012 ( 6 months) , I have worked in Senior management positions in large companies , but did not have any direct reporting managers to me in either roles as these were related to starting new business units. 

Now, due to some personal turmoils, I am in a junior role (Senior consultant) in a global MNC and ironically I've had multiple non-managers reporting to me in this role. Also, my role has been somewhat in ICT and people management, client handling etc. during the past 27 months in this company and into business management during the preceding 21 months (2010-2012) as mentioned above.

Also, getting the role description from 8 companies seems to be a challenging task, especially when I have been with them for short periods during initial years of my career. 

However, hoping to get initiated with the dream of living and working in a developed country, I have written my TOEFL last week and likely to get good scores.


I have some advantage that my wife (who has an electrical engineering degree) is an officially designated manager in an engineering company and has worked in only 2 engineering companies for over 8 years now. However, she is reluctant to be the primary applicant and fears preparation for TOEFL/IELTS etc.


Please share your view on which category should I apply ( as a primary applicant) to be able to successfully get the Australian PR.

I would really appreciate your guidance.

Thank you
Regards
SM




sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello everyone
> i just received from skills assessment result from AIM for skill assessment of Engineering Manager (133211).
> Process started in august when i started preparing documents for this.
> I read the application form for may be 100 time if not more.
> ...


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dears,

Regarding Engineering Manager, should I go better for AIM or Engineers Australia?

Your advice & experience please.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

:behindsofa:


----------



## benny007 (Sep 1, 2015)

*project manager*

am a project manager for Telecommunication, i have worked as engineer for about 5 years and project manager now for the last 5 years, in mobile telecommunications, can i aspply for engineering australia or for AIM. PLEASE ADVISE... I WANT TO APPL FOR GSM.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Same boat, AIM or Engineers Australia please?


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well the criteria of 3 managers working under you is the base line and you should be in this position for atleast three years.
> they say that number of years can be decreased if you have a management degree and that is usually an MBA. so you shoulld be an engineer and also an MBA if you want to considered for engineering manager.
> they expicitly mentions in their cfritera for manager that recent graduates will not be considered for this experiece.
> More over, they ask for 3 years of management experience and atleast 10 years of career history. so once again if you have just a couple of years of experience and even have more than three managers working under you they will not accept you as engineering manager.
> ...


Hi,
I have and Engineering and MBA degree with three years experience as Manager with three plus managers under me. But I only have total six years experience. What do you think are my chances with AIM.
Umer


----------



## jsmm (Aug 4, 2015)

Please help.

I'm a mechanical engineer with PG in Advanced Engineering having 8 years of experience as self employed. 
I wish to be nominated as Engineering Manager under the ANZSCO 133211 and I understand I can file for my skilled assessment from 2 bodies i.e. 
1. Engineers Australia (CDR route) and
2. Australian Institute of Management.

Can anyone help me through which body I have to proceed for skills assessment and what documents do I need to present as I'm a self employed inorder to obtain a positive outcome ?




sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello everyone
> i just received from skills assessment result from AIM for skill assessment of Engineering Manager (133211).
> Process started in august when i started preparing documents for this.
> I read the application form for may be 100 time if not more.
> ...


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

UmarSid said:


> Hi,
> I have and Engineering and MBA degree with three years experience as Manager with three plus managers under me. But I only have total six years experience. What do you think are my chances with AIM.
> Umer


Thanks for the reply and yes you are right my chances are better with Engineers Australia as Professional Engineer. I am currently doing that.

Umer


----------



## fieldwolf (Jan 19, 2016)

AoA Sir

I have almost identical case as you, Pakistan, Ex-serviceman. I intend to pursue my case through AIM. Though I have started completing documents,but need your help. Can you please inbox me so that I can communicate to you in private??

Kind regards
Saeed


----------



## EmVee (Sep 24, 2016)

Hey Sarfaraz,

Thanks for sharing your experience. Could you give me an understanding on my query: Their website states 6-8 weeks duration for the verification process. I have submitted my documentation 8 weeks back. Also, none of my ex-employers have received any verification calls about my experience. I understand calls are not a mandatory part of the process if the documentation is strong. As per my immigration agent, my documentation is pretty strong.

Questions are how much longer does one need to wait beyond the stipulated 8 weeks? Also, would they contact my ex-employers over and above evaluating the documentation, before turning down the application as negative?

Thanks in advance..

EmVee


----------



## Bhavik812 (Jun 4, 2016)

*Help required on docs*

Hi mate,

Hope you are doing good. Need your help on the documentation part

1) Would you be able to share with me which all documents did you submit to AIM including the org structure. You can also send me a private message.

Also I have a question. I am reporting to the Co-Founder of the company and there is no one above him. Also I do not have any reportee under me. In this case what do I do. How to I show the hierarchy of my company. There are other departments under my boss however nowhere linked to me and my job role. Can you or any exert please help on this one would be appreciated.






sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello everyone
> i just received from skills assessment result from AIM for skill assessment of Engineering Manager (133211).
> Process started in august when i started preparing documents for this.
> I read the application form for may be 100 time if not more.
> ...


----------



## Dhohab (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Sarfraz, 

I must say I'm truly glad you made your first post. Just like you, I'm from a military org and had a hard time trying to map the structure to a commercial equivalent if you don Sarfraz, 

I must say I'm truly glad you made your first post. Just like you, I'm from a military org and had a hard time trying to map the structure to a commercial equivalent. if you dont mind, will you be able to share one of your cdr and the organisation chart with me? 

One other question, did you indicate as reporting to a director or a commanding officer? 

Thanks in advanced. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## mkeyno (Jun 9, 2017)

*AIM assessment for engineer manager as CEO*

hi all
I'm CEO of my company which was founded since 2012, also I have 7 year of working experience in oil&gas company as senior project control, I was wondering if anyone can advise me whether I have good chance to assessed by AIM for engineer manager or not

BR


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

s.m said:


> Hi,
> I am from India and planning to apply for an Australian PR but facing some dilemma in choosing under what profile should I be applying (ICT business Analyst / Engineering Manager / Other?) . Also there are other concerns, as detailed below.
> 
> I did a Bachelor of Engineering (Chemical) in 2003 and a Master of Business Administration (Marketing) in 2007. Both are from globally renowned institutes.
> ...


Hey man,
I'm in the same boat as you. Similar case.

Did you get a reply/resolution to your query?

It would be great if you could share your insights.


----------



## Goraya72 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi,
I have just started preparing my docs for AIM MSA for Engineering Manager. I think I have the credentials in terms of work experience but, I am facing two hiccups:

a) I am stuck with "Other" in the business Position Title. As I have worked in only public sector where "appointment letter" was always on correspondence files, which is official record and is only maintained for limited time. Getting a fresh copy for old appointments is a problem.

b) The pay slips don't reflect the position title and are also not on company letter pad. 

Any advice will be highly appreciated...I guess sarfraz.ahmed could throw some light on it...Good luck to all friends in the process.


----------



## Goraya72 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi,
Any one with successful AIM MSA can comment on it..Please guys an early response to my previous post will be much appreciated..regards.


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

Hello all, 
I have sent my application to AIM for Engineering Manager skill assessment on 31/Aug/2018.
I paid for express assessment, but I haven't received any answer yet. (only the receipt of my application).
What is your experience how long the procedure can take?
Thanks for your andwer in advance!


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

Hello all,
I have sent my application to AIM for Engineering Manager skill assessment on 31/Aug/2018.
I paid for express assessment, but I haven't received any answer yet. (only the receipt of my application).
What is your experience how long the procedure can take?
Thanks for your andwer in advance!


----------



## Chandrakant1986 (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi all,
I have experience of 10 years from 2008 in the field of Telecommunications and became Sr. Manager in 2016. I had applied for Engineering Manager to EA and got positive skills assessment. For this they only given me engineering manager assessment from 2016 i.e. 2 years. They did not consider previous 8 years of experience for the same. I would like to ask, whether in EOI will they consider my 10yrs of exp or they only consider 2 yrs of EM.


----------

